# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Casa nova ... novo ReeF !!!!

## Ricardo Lacerda

Caros amigos aqui estou eu na derradeira fase da compra de uma casa: a escolha do local para o aquário e a sua preparação...

Exposição solar, número de assoalhadas, qualidade de acabamentos, etc... nada disso interessa...

... o aquário é que tem que ficar bonito!!! 

E assim é!!! Felizmente consegui juntar algumas das características anteriormente enumeradas com a possibilidade de montar o aquário e lá me preparo para mudar de casa dentro de alguns meses (calma.. ainda falta muito!!!)

Uma vez que a escolha do local teria que ser de acordo familiar isso já está decidido.

Agora falta dar continuidade ao resto:decidir iluminação, refúgios e sumps, etc...

Para já deixo-vos o início da construção.. tirada hoje de manhã:




Como podem ver, tenho já preparada a bateria de ligações superiores e inferiores. O quadro eléctrico também já está!!!

Falta fazer a placa e dividir como deve ser... talvez na próxima semana...

Outros pormenores:
A zona inferior, onde serão colocados os equipamentos, está equipada com:
10 tomadas com protecção IP63 e corte no quadro.
Ligação de água (2 torneiras).
Saída de esgoto.
Comando de extracção.

A zona superior ao tanque terá também 10 tomadas com protecção IP63 e corte no quadro, e dois ventiladores/extractores de humidade.
Aqui está a foto onde será colocado o extractor esquerdo...



Além disso, a zona estará equipada com um aparelho de ar condicionado dedicado ao aquário.

Agora faltam-me as vossas sugestões e opiniões!!!
Um abraço!!!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boa notícia, Ricardo. Parabéns !

E as dimensões do novo aqua ? Já definidas  ?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Estou a gostar de ver... pena esse quadro ter que ficar nessa parede, o aquário crescia logo.
Vai colocando fotos da evolução

João
Se ainda me lembro, acho que o aquário vai ter 170/180x80xA70, mas estas medidas podem ter sofrido alterações, tudo por causa do raio do quadro eléctrico.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá
E anida vais a tempo de mudar o quadro de sitio para crecer o aqua..LOL
Abraços

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Ricardo :Olá:  
Parece-me bem o planeamento do aqua que estás a realizar :Pracima:  
Em relação à sump, se pudesses pô-la numa parte exterior acho que beneficiavas em muitos aspectos:
- Menos barulho
- Mais oxigenação da água
- Redução do perigo de inundação
- Menos aquecimento da área onde o reef está
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Além disso, a zona estará equipada com um aparelho de ar condicionado dedicado ao aquário.
> 
> Agora faltam-me as vossas sugestões e opiniões!!!
> Um abraço!!!


Com leds garanto que não necessitas do ar condicionado  :Cool:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente noticia Ricardo, parabens  :Pracima:

----------


## Edgar Luis

RIcardo.. vai colocando a evolução desse teu fabuloso projecto.. o pessoal certamente vai estar cheio de curiosidade e desejoso de ver a sua evolução


BOA SORTE

Abraços  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Bem ...

..para já obrigado por esses votos de boa sorte!

Aqui fica um esquema (de muito fraca qualidade, mas o tempo não permitiu mais) que demonstra como irá ficar a "base" da coisa.

Infelizmente é impossível mudar o  quadro de sítio.

A zona inferior fica ampla mas em cima o quadro tem que estar isolado do resto, o que implica a construção de uma parede vertical.

A parte de "embelezamento" externo será feito depois com a construção do móvel.

Para já apenas me preocupa a distribuição dos equipamentos...

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi ricardo
o aqua assim nao vai ficar muito alto?
180cm 
nao dá para ficar um pouco mais baixo,pois vai ser mais complicado fazer alguma coisa lá dentro

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> oi ricardo
> o aqua assim nao vai ficar muito alto?
> 180cm 
> nao dá para ficar um pouco mais baixo,pois vai ser mais complicado fazer alguma coisa lá dentro


Boas...

Como em tudo, cada cabeça sua sentença, mas parece-me que o Ricardo acertou na escolha da altura, uma vez que estando alguém em pé, frente ao aqua este fica exactamente frente aos olhos, não tendo que se debruçar para o estar a contemplar!

Tenho o meu assim e estou satisfeito, não tenho qualquer problema em mexer-lhe (com um escadote, claro está)!

Parabéns Ricardo, pelo grande planeamento e empreendimento logístico!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Nem vejo a hora de também começar a colocar fotos deste tipo...

 :Icon Cry:   :yb620:  

Boa sorte Ricardo! :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Alves

Boas ...

Eu acho mesmo que é por causa da altura dele  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço , tou à espera para ver mais desenvolvimentos  :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ...uma vez que estando alguém em pé, frente ao aqua este fica exactamente frente aos olhos, não tendo que se debruçar para o estar a contemplar!





> Eu acho mesmo que é por causa da altura dele


 :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Pois... é um bocadinho de cada!!! Na verdade tentei aproximar a linha média do aquário a cerca de 1,5 m. Pareceu-me ser um valor equilibrado para a maioria das pessoas verem o aquário ao nível dos olhos. Além disso, como ele vai ficar na entrada da casa será maioritariamente visto em pé (embora lá vá ter um "puff" ou uma "chaise-longue" para mim!!!)

Claro que o facto de eu ter 1,90m ajudou na escolha!!!  Com um banco creio que não terei problemas.

Mas a escolha também teve por base outros dois pressupostos:
1-Quanto mais nacessível, menor é a tentação de lá meter  mão!!! E quanto menos se mexe.. melhor.
2-Quanto mais alto estiver menor é o risco de alguma criança se lembrar e atirar algo ao vidro... e depois acontecer um desastre!

*@Miguel M. S.* - Continuo na linha da frente para colocar uma calha de LEDs. Se sozinha ou se em conjunto com HQI é que ainda não decidi...
*@Rui Bessa:* A colocação da sump como dizes seria sem dúvida a melhor solução. Mas as condicionantes nem me permitiram sonhar com isso. Resta-me isolar tudo o melhor possível e ventilar de igual modo.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Bem...o "estilo" Diogo Lopes veio mesmo pra ficar. :yb624:  
Estou a gostar do aspecto disso Ricardo e vou seguir atentamente essas evoluções,bem como as soluções que irás arranjar,uma vez que o meu tanbem vai ter muita "bricoláge". :SbSourire:  
Força nisso. :SbOk3:  


PS-ideia maluca "á lá carrilho" :yb624:  ,já que vais ter um puff ou chaise-longue(aconselhava poltrona em pele com aquecimento e massagem :SbSourire:  ),pq não aproveitas pra encastrar um LCD,naquela porta que fica ao lado do aqua??Alem de ficar super original(eu nunca vi),já viste a categoria de se estar a ver um bom jogo de futebol e ir ao mesmo tempo deitando o olho ao peixes :Pracima:   :Pracima:   e isto tudo sem entrar em guerra com a mulher que quer ver a novela. :SbSourire:  
Não?...ok,vou tomar os comprimidos. :yb624:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> *@Miguel M. S.* - Continuo na linha da frente para colocar uma calha de LEDs. Se sozinha ou se em conjunto com HQI é que ainda não decidi...
> .


Recomendo integral de leds, caso queiras combinar com HQI, utilizarias uma calha actinica de leds e poderias usar HQI de 6500K mas não recomendo pelo aquecimento e necessidade de trocares as lampadas.

Terminei a primeira fase de testes e tenho um novo protótipo quase pronto para arrancar que vai definir a configuração do produto final pelo que quando tiveres a casa pronta poderás ter a calha.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

O trabalho não pára!!!

Hoje foi dia de cofrar a laje de assentamento do aquário.

Pode-se ver que também a parede de revestimento traseira e respectivo chumbamento das tomadas já foi realizado com sucesso !!!

A parede que separa o quadro do resto deverá ficar finalizada ainda esta semana.. ou seja.. lá para segunda-feira devo ter a estrutura toda pronta para receber o reboco.

Depois seguem-se as pinturas.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Junto segue o ficheiro ZIP do CAD com as dimensões da "obra".
Caso algum dos nossos craques de 3D e renderização queira fazer uma previsão da coisa...

O ficheiro tem dois desenhos, o da direita que será o interior e o da esquerda que tem o que eu penso que será o final após a construção do móvel envolvente e do tecto falso.

Abraços...

----------


## MarioMarques

Qual é a profundidade?
Vai fazer o aqua todo em vidro, certo? e vais encastra-lo no espaço que te resta.
Essa laje  vai ficar assim toda em consola? não vais colocar nenhum pilar a meio?
Responde lá ás minhas questões, pra ver se faço um boneco todo bonito no autocad.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Qual é a profundidade?


 80 cm




> Vais fazer o aqua todo em vidro, certo? e vais encastra-lo no espaço que te resta.


 Exacto. Tenho acompanhado tudo de forma a que a geometria fique o mais perfeita possível, de forma a não existirem diferenças nos comprimentos verticais e horizontais. Assim o aquário vai ficar "encaixotado" naquele espaço. Apenas o vidro frontal será visível e estará "à face".




> Essa laje  vai ficar assim toda em consola? não vais colocar nenhum pilar a meio?


Yep... A laje é maciça de 10 cm. Encastrada nas paredes laterais e na parede de fundo com armadura dupla. Não tem pilares para poder aproveitar o vão inferior na sua totalidade. Assim ganho espaço para me movimentar no espaço das máquinas...




> Responde lá ás minhas questões, pra ver se faço um boneco todo bonito no autocad.


 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   Venha lá isso !!! Eu já respondi!!!

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Sempre vai ser em laje!!?? 
Tinha ficado com a ideia que não ia ser e sim uma armação em ferro, sendo laje vais ter de fazer uns furos para o retorno ou vai já ficar uma passagem para esses tubos?
Nesse caso os close-loop's estão fora de questão?
Diz lá como vai ser a circulação, sr. eng.?  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Sempre vai ser em laje!!?? 
> Tinha ficado com a ideia que não ia ser e sim uma armação em ferro, sendo laje vais ter de fazer uns furos para o retorno ou vai já ficar uma passagem para esses tubos?


Sim.. vai ser em laje como já disse anteriormente. Mas a laje já ficou preparada com negativos para a passagem da tubagem. Depois só me terei que preocupar na fase de construir o aquário em ter a certeza que a furação vai ficar no local dos negativos!!! eheheh




> Nesse caso os close-loop's estão fora de questão?


Nunca!!! Sempre os considerei uma solução demasiado boa para não aproveitar .. tal como continuo a achar que a Spray-bar tem um papel fundamental na circulação posterior (desde que bem dimensionada.. claro)





> Diz lá como vai ser a circulação...


Ainda não tenho isso bem definido. Deixei tomadas em cima a contar com as Tunze turbelle que tenho (e/ou outras).
Além disso pode ser também que seja necessário alguma bomba de elevação para um refúgio, caso eu decida fazer na parte superior.


Quanto ao resto da parte técnica ainda não sei bem.... aceitam-se propostas/dúvidas/conselhos !!!

Certo será que terá sump, reactor de kalk, Dupla escumação em retorno, Controlo e doseamento de ozono, Reposição de nível de água directa da osmose através de válvula solenóide.

Mas pormenores.. ainda não pensei.

Para já tenho que pensar no tanque (quem mo irá fazer...), nas pinturas internas da parede, móvel exterior, etc...

Abraços.. e aguardo os vossos comentários para tentar fazer algo com pernas e cabeça!!!

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Numa semana tudo ficou diferente...
.. de um espaço amplo onde um dia esteve planeado fazer um roupeiro de apoio, vê-se agora perfeitamente o nicho que vai albergar o meu novo Reef.





Aqui teve que ficar a zona do quadro por imposição do projecto. A lei obriga a que o quadro esteja isolado de qualquer zona com água, daí a necessidade de construir esta parede extra. de qualquer forma, e uma vez que utilizei tijolo de 4 cm, o espaço roubado não foi exagerado... e fico com um local para guardar comidas e pequenos acessórios...




A laje, tal como foi dito anteriormente, já tem os negativos. Falta ainda nivelar como deve ser para não haver surpresas !!!




Na próxima semana arrancam os rebocos e acabamentos primários...

Neste momento está em estudo a disposição dos equipamentos na zona inferior. Aceitam-se sugestões!!  :Admirado:  

E embora o Mário Marques ainda não tivesse a planta do local onde vai ficar o aqua, ele prontamente já começou a enviar os seus esboços em 3D. Para caberem tive que lhes fazer um "Crop", mas quando tiver a versão final vou-lhes fazer a verdadeira justiça!!!
Fica desde já o meu obrigado ao Mário.  :tutasla:

----------


## MarioMarques

Correcção...

Não é Manuel... é Mário....


Já te enviei, mais uns quantos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Não é Manuel... é Mário....


 :yb624:  .. está corrigido... :yb663:  
Devia estar a pensar no meu filho ... Manuel ...


E aqui fica já uma das novidades que o Mário enviou... com umas variantes cromáticas...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Ricardo,

Desculpa ainda não ter feito mais nenhum comentário! O tempo está curto!
Apenas uma questão: atenção ao tamanho das portas - digo-te que, por experiência própria que esse tamanho pode dar-te problemas. São demasiado largas e acabam por empenar.

Que material tencionas utilizar? Eu usei MDF e mesmo com portas mais pequenas que as tuas tive problemas.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> ... e mesmo com portas mais pequenas que as tuas tive problemas.



O material sera esse ou contraplacado marítimo (nao sei se é o mesmo.. mas acho que não)... 
...é o que tenho no presente móvel. e tenho portas de 75 de largura por 80 de altura.. e nem um empeno!
....que tamanho recomendas?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Espero que o Ricardo não se chateie por estar a responder em vem dele.
Diogo, quanto as portas, acho que elas vão ser um pouco diferente do que esta no desenho, vão ser de abertura superior em vens de serem de abertura lateral.

Algo deste género Click

Ricardo

Não vai ser pouco só esses negativos?
ou 
Os close-loops vão ser internos (tubos por dentro do fundo do aquário)?

Quanto a disposição dos equipamentos na sump acho que algo deste género ia ficar bem

Descida do aquário / Reactor de kalk / Escumador / Reactor de cálcio / sonda e nivel / Bomba de retorno

Desculpa não ter feito um desenho

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Espero que o Ricardo não se chateie por estar a responder em vem dele.…


Nunca!!




> Não vai ser pouco só esses negativos?…


 A fotografia não ajuda muito a vizualização. São dois negativos de 15x15 em cada canto. Vai dar para passar a tubage toda necessária... acho...




> Os close-loop’s vão ser internos (tubos por dentro do fundo do aquário)?…


Ainda não sei bem se vão ser inferiores se superiores... mas vou ter (em princípio) dois closed-loops: Um para uma spray-bar traseira e outro ainda não decidi... lol..




> Desculpa não ter feito um desenho…


 Não precisas de fazer desenhos... depois precisas é devir cá a casa ajudar !!!!
 :yb665:   :yb665:  


Abraços

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> A fotografia não ajuda muito a vizualização. São dois negativos de 15x15 em cada canto. Vai dar para passar a tubage toda necessária... acho...


15x15... vai ser muito pouco... infelizmente.  :yb620:  




> ...depois precisas é devir cá a casa ajudar !!!!


É só marcar do dia e ai estou eu  :SbOk3: 

Mas dentro em breve vou ser eu a pedir-te para cá vires para mudar o aquário de casa, só falta decidir para onde o levar... para minha casa ou para a casa dos meus pais.  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> 15x15... vai ser muito pouco...


Olha que não.... dá para uma descida de 40 e duas entradas de 20... é o suficiente...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Olha que não.... dá para uma descida de 40 e duas entradas de 20... é o suficiente...


Acho que é muito pouco espaço para tantos furos, como sabes tem que existir algum vidro entre furos para suportar a pressão exercida pela água e areia. Logo se vê.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Acho que é muito pouco espaço para tantos furos, como sabes tem que existir algum vidro entre furos para suportar a pressão exercida pela água e areia. Logo se vê.



Pois eu sei... mas foi o que dava para fazer de forma a manter a laje em consola sem nenhum pilar a meio...
Tive que optar e preferi ter tudo amplo em baixo...


PS:Aqui vai mais um esquema 3D.. desta vez do António Paes. O pessoal está mesmo a ficar _pro_ destas coisas...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Hoje foi dia de trabalhos lá em casa ...

..começaram os acabamentos na zona do aquário. Estamos na colocação das massas de regularização para depois aplicar a estanhagem nas paredes e preparar pinturas.

A colocação das tubagens para os dois ventiladores/extractores está concluída.

Aqui ficam as fotos desta pequena evolução .. mas que para mim já é mais um grande passo em frente na construção do novo aquário! Como devem imaginar... isto deixa-me um pouquinho ansioso!!!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Ricardo.

Parabéns pelo teu novo projecto. É qualquer coisa em grande e, pelos vistos, muito bem planeado! Tudo ao pormenor! :Palmas:  

Agora, tanto como tu, estamos todos "em pulgas" para ver o resultado final.

Força com isso!... :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Domingues

boas!!!!

Tás de parabens, tens ai um grande projecto sem duvida...
Só tenho duas coisas a dizer:
será que essa laje, onde vais colocar o aquario, vai aguentar todo esse peso? :Admirado:  
Por aquilo que vi na foto parece teres pequenos ferros avastados de 0,20cm, e apenas parede de alvenaria nas laterais!!!! 

E nunca poderas colocar um aquario maior.... ficarás limitado desde já :Icon Cry:  

Mas apesar destes dois pontos :yb665: , ficarás com uma entrada de por inveja a muita gente.

Comprimentos,
Ricardo Silva

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Tás de parabens, tens ai um grande projecto sem duvida...


Vamos ver.. pelo menos tem tempo e planeamento para sair alguma coisa de jeito!!!




> será que essa laje, onde vais colocar o aquario, vai aguentar todo esse peso? 
> Por aquilo que vi na foto parece teres pequenos ferros avastados de 0,20cm, e apenas parede de alvenaria nas laterais!!!!


 :Coradoeolhos:   Felizmente tirei o curso em Coimbra e não na Independente ...  :yb624:  ... mas mesmo assim...  :yb663:  .. nunca se sabe!!!
Mas estou descansado. A Laje tem 12 cm é de betão armado, armada nas duas direcções, encastrada na parede estrutural de betão ao fundo e encastrada nas duas de alvenaria nas laterais, mas reforçada com vigotas pré-esforçadas.
Tem tudo para não cair... 




> E nunca poderas colocar um aquario maior.... ficarás limitado desde já


Aquele espaço para já fica assim. Poderei sempre no futuro mudar o quadro para um IP67 colocá-lo numa posição superior, tirar a parede de tijolo de 4 que está ao alto e o aquário passa a ter 2,65m.
Além disso ainda tenho espaço na sala para colocar outro ... mas para já nem penso nisso...




> ficarás com uma entrada de por inveja a muita gente.


 :SbRequin2:   .. a ideia foi colocar o aquário no local de mais impacto.. a entrada!!! .. a uma altura visual agradável (nível dos olhos), com o apoio de um cadeirão e com uma decoração que não lhe roube protagonosmo.
Vamos ver se funciona .... 

Para já não há desenvolvimentos. Assim que se justificar volto a colocar fotos...

Abraços

----------


## Jose Neves

Novidades deste projecto??????

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Estou a comparar orçamentos para adjudicar a construção do tanque principal...

----------


## Filipe Simões

Então e a coisa como vai, temos avanços?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Boas... 

.. claro que as evoluções são muitas... mas para já apenas em aspectos construtivos e de acabamentos.

Aguardo a chegada do aquário a qualquer momento. Além disto as portas e batentes já estão prontas e já estiveram no sítio para ver se estava tudo ok.

Foram posteriormente retiradas para acabamentos finais.

Os dois extractores foram testados e aparentemente, pela potência que demonstraram parecem ser suficientes. Vamos ver...

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Ricardo,

força nisso e ficamos a espera de novos desenvolvimentos (leia-se fotos do aquario já no sitio)  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Além disto as portas e batentes já estão prontas e já estiveram no sítio para ver se estava tudo ok.


Boa noite,
muitos parabéns pelo teu projecto. 
Espero que corra como previsto.
Fizeste as portas em que material? MDF Hidrófugo ou Contraplacado Marítimo?

Abraço,
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .
> Fizeste as portas em que material? MDF Hidrófugo ou Contraplacado Marítimo?



Oi Nuno,

As portas ficam em MDF Hidrófugo e por questões estéticas foram folheadas a faia. Não tenho a certeza do seu comportamento futuro (o folheamento) mas por razões estéticas teve que ser.  :Admirado:  

Estou a tentar arranjar dobradiças 100% plásticas (ou melhor, "não metálicas") mas está a ser difícil.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> As portas ficam em MDF Hidrófugo e por questões estéticas foram folheadas a faia. Não tenho a certeza do seu comportamento futuro (o folheamento) mas por razões estéticas teve que ser.


Boa tarde,
O problema da Faia é a humidade. O Tanino da madeira reage com a humidade e fica escuro (às manchas). Uma solução (que poderá não resultar) é envernizar muito bem todas as faces das portas (incluíndo os topos das portas). Não poupes no tapa-poros. A base (MDF Hidrófugo ou Contraplacado Marítimo não tem grande inferência neste problema - ambos mancham).

A Faia, juntamente com o Castanho e o Carvalho, são madeiras problemáticas.

Quanto à qualidade do folheamento em principio não haverá problemas. Logo que seja colado com cola de ureia, não há motivos para preocupação.


O problema maior das portas em madeira maciça ou folheadas é o empeno das mesmas (O Contraplacado Marítimo é mais estável). Mas para isso não há grande solução. Deve-se tentar desumificar ao máximo a zona da sump (extractor de humidade) para evitar embaraços.

Mas para quem gosta de preservar a parte estética (foi a minha opção) não há alternativas à madeira.

Há que ter esperança.  :yb624:  


Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Já podias ter dito que andas a procura de dobradiças de plástico, vou ver o que te consigo arranjar, não devem ser baratas, mas depois digo-te.
Quanto as portas, o Nuno já disse tudo, contraplacado era muito melhor, e tu tinhas o teu movel para saber disso.... NABO!!!!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

E aqui está mais uma pequena evolução....

As fotos não fazem justiça.. mas a coisa está-se a compôr....

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Pensei que tivesses aderido á moda da desistencia. Estavas a demorar postar a evolução.

----------


## Hugo Costa

Viva.

Este projecto ainda está em evolução? Espero que sim!  :yb663:  

Cumps.

----------

